# Looking for Crits NSFW



## devillo (Apr 17, 2008)

Greetings gang, haven't posted on the forums for a while, so sorry if this is in the wrong area etc. Basically Ive been trying to really push my work recently, Im gearing myself up for commissions, and I want my work to be worthy of people forking out the money involved. Ive been spending alot of time checking out other artists, and the little tips and tricks they use to give their images extra pop. Perspective, contrast, tone, lighting, glows, anatomy, expression, emotion etc.

Long story short I'm just looking for some feedback on my more recent work to see whether or not its a good direction to go in, what people like, what they don't like. And most importantly, how can I improve.

Heres the direction Im currently headed in, along with the descriptions from the actual submissions.

Oh, and yeah, Totally Not Safe for work.







So, the finished version. I really tried to push the boat on this one, and I'm still annoyed by how far short it falls of what I wanted to do. For example, I just don't like the way the tiger girl looks, it just doesn't seem to work. Plus the Catgirl's legs seem to have one longer than the other, crap. And I'm still not sure whether or not I got the Spoodge to look halfway decent. So please, criticize as much as you like folks, I'd love to improve. Oh, and this pic is now kinda redundant seeing how Ive finally sorted out Macro Devillo's design... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1195616/

To summarize, Devillo recently got a temp position as an art teacher in an all girl school http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1057338/ , and this image is based down in the schools boiler room at nights with his Macro form, a huge Tentacled Spider type thingie. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/855064/ He's already raped the living Bejesus out of Lola Bunny, who was an exchange student, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1006288/ and now he appears to have ensnared 3 more students unawares. So anyway, 3 lovely young girls find themselves trapped deep in their schools underground boiler room, and end up joining in Macro Devillo's 24th Birthday bash. Unwillingly of course.

I'm still not sure about names for them yet, but I can tell you a bit about Devillo's Macro form. Basically Devillo Devianti is a Painter http://www.furaffinity.net/view/781106/ who has a habit of painting the local furs and his various members of staff in pretty twisted ways, and always inserts his own artist persona, Macro Dev to compensate for the fact he's largely ineffectual and hopeless at actually meeting real women etc. So Yeah, this is a 'painting' of an Author Inserted Persona's Author Inserted Persona.

And yeah, when the girls and school see this, they are gonna flip.

Anyway, I was considering writing a little fic for this submission, but Im pretty dry creativly at the moment. If anyone would like to add their lovely words to this scene, then please let me know.
-------------






Gift for AtomicStoney http://www.furaffinity.net/user/atomicstoney/ of her lovely Lucious Lesbian Aces http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1169982/ and my own Alice Strip. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/781106/
------------

So yeah, thanks for reading, looking forward to your input.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 16, 2008)

Very interesting stuff, indeed it is creative, and I give you kudos.  I like it, it's original and leeks your own style, I've not seen this style before, I like it, it's a very interesting combination of dark, sexy, toon, and erotica that comes together fairly well.

I say it's good.  I can't think of anything to critique really.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 19, 2008)

i like it to... tho who am i  kidding  i love tenticales so i like the  first one tho there positions look  normal her legs only look that way  cause the    thing is holding her funny


----------

